# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Julie Scanlon powerlifter

## morbit_killer

:03. Thumb up:  :02. Shock:

----------


## morbit_killer

και μερικές ακόμα φωτο...







 :02. Shock:

----------


## morbit_killer

κάνει 100 κιλά εύκολα για 2 επαναλήψεις , και με αυτό το σωματότυπο  :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ερωτεύτηκε ο morbit  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## morbit_killer

προωθούμε το άθλημα του powerlifting με κάθε μέσο !!!! 
αξίζει καλύτερης αναγνώρισης!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η συγκεκρημένη εδω που τα λέμε έχει και το ανάλογο σασί για παουερλίφτινκ , δεν είναι τυχαίο , τόχει που λέμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------

